# Wikipedia has lots of Breed Lists



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I went searching wikipedia for information on various birds and found a huge amount of information. I thought I'd try to be helpful and share. 

List of Pigeon Breeds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pigeon_breeds

List of Chicken Breeds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_chicken_breeds

List of Turkey Breeds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_turkey_breeds

List of Goose Breeds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_goose_breeds

List of Duck Breeds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_duck_breeds

American Poultry Association: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Poultry_Association

American Standard of Perfection: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Standard_of_Perfection

List of Birds Kept as Pets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Birds_kept_as_pets

These links will also carry you to a lot more links that can help you find all the info you could probably want on most domestic birds.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh, also, here is some links to info on tropical birds like parrots and other exotics:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parrot

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockatoos

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockatiel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parakeet

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lovebird

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peacock

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quail


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a lot of breeds!
Feathersite is also a great place to see lots of pictures of various breeds of domestic birds.
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/BRKPoultryPage.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ooooo, I want some of these! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucerne_Gold_Collar
Looks like someone stuck a Lark and a Frill together


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

My List of Pigeons I Like The Looks Of:
American Show Racer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Show_Racer
Archangel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archangel_(pigeon)
Budapest Highflier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budapest_Highflier
Danish Suabian: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danish_Suabian
Egyptian Swift: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Swift
Fantail: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantail_(pigeon)
Felegyhazer Tumbler: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felegyhazer_Tumbler
Frillback: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frillback
German Nun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Nun_(pigeon)
Indian Fantail: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Fantail
Iranian Highflier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iranian_Highflier
Lahore: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lahore_(pigeon)
Old Dutch Capuchine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Dutch_Capuchine
Oriental Frill: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oriental_Frill
Oriental Roller: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oriental_Roller
Parlor Roller: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parlor_Roller
Racing Homer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racing_Homer
Zitterhall: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zitterhall


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

My List of Chicken Breeds I Want:

Chantecler: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chantecler_(chicken)
Welsummer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsummer
Minorca: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minorca_(chicken)
Orpington: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orpington_(chicken)
Plymoth Rock: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plymouth_Rock_(chicken)
Delaware: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delaware_(chicken)
Rhode Island Red: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhode_Island_Red
Wyandotte: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wyandotte_(chicken)
Leghorn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leghorn_(chicken)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice picks! the pigeon list, I have racers, lahores, indian fantails, oriental frills, and I have had nuns. All wonderful breeds in their own way.

As for chickens, I just got a big friendly Orpington roo. His name is Clyde. They make great pets. Just big ole loveable birds. I had a Leghorn roo once as well, and RIR's used to be one of the main breeds roaming around here. My last one passed away last year 
Which ones I want...is another story  There's a LOT of breeds I wish I could have. Araucanas, Easter Eggers, Welsummers, French Marans, Penedesencas, and Barnevelders would make a whole range of colored eggs. I'd like to have more Polish chickens, since I only have one rooster. And then my Houdan hen will be lonely....so she'd need some friends. Heck, why don't we throw in some Sultans and I'll have a flock of fancy hairdo'd birds!  LOL.

But on a more serious note, I'm on a waiting list for lemon blue standard cochin hatching eggs this fall. And soon I should be getting a variety of eggs, including more Orpingtons. Soooo, next year I'm going to work on making some Lemon Blue Orpingtons. It'll be neat. Since I can't play with the colors in my pigeons, I'm calming my color craze with chickens


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

oooo. I hope you put up pictures of your Lemon Blue Orpingtons when they are all ready. Maybe you could do like a baby book and take pictures of the moms and dad(s) and then the babbies from egg to hatching and through to adulthood and post them on pigeon talk's pet bird board.

I'd like to have some Easter Eggers too. I'm sure that the unusual color of eggs would make them good sellers if only for novelty. I've also thought I should start "blowing out" some of the turkey and chicken eggs around here so I can paint and sell them. I did see one board where someone was doing that with tiny pigeon eggs, but I don't even know if my one pigeon is a boy or girl yet. lol. Mac is only about a month and a couple weeks old.

There is a wealth of info and great pics about batik and pysanky eggs here:
http://www.doreseggs.com/index.html


----------

